# My First ABT's!



## alra195 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been following this section on ABT's for the last several weeks and could no longer resist the temptation to give them a try. JalapeÃ±os are in pretty short supply, as has been noted in previous posts, and my family would probably be too scared to try them in any case, so I decided to break everyone in with some Anaheim's to start. Cut them into boats and added a blend of chive and onion cream cheese, with a can of crab meat, a bit of old bay, and some black pepper. Topped them off with some sharp cheddar and a nice thick slice of smokey bacon and sent them off to the cooker to let the magic begin.

Here's the before shot...



and the after...



One's missing from the picture 'cause I just had to try one!

Everyone but my son thought they were pretty good. He has an aversion to cream cheese, in any form, so I should have known they weren't going to be on his list of favorites. The up side was this left more for me! In any case, thanks folks for all the info on ABT's, I'm in love and I'm sure we'll be trying many more versions in the future.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that, ya have to make sure that they are right. Isnt that how the "bakers dozen" came to be?  Anyhow, awesomw q-view.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks delicious, got me looking for a midnight snack now !!!


----------



## rickandtaz (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks yummy! I haven't made any ABTs since the government started the rumor that Japs might be bad. Yours sure got me wanting more, may have to try a different pepper. Thanks for the Qview!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 15, 2008)

Starting to be able to find japs again here.  Got a two lb pack from Sam's and plan on making up some abt's this weekend


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Were gettin japs back now too, last batch a pigs in a canoe I did were with my homegrown japs, boy were they good!  Gonna have ta remember that crab meat idear!  I try not ta make em less I'm gonna be the only one round, otherwise need ta make at least a double batch!  The girls (boys better halfs) will eat em all ifin I don't grab some quick!  Oh well, better then ifin they didn't like my food.

Nice lookin ABT's!


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 15, 2008)

Exactly, grow those rascals yourself!  a potted in the house or in our garden will keep you in good Japs all year.

We grow them in raised beds (half local dirt, half 5 yr old caca de cows) along with our herbs, tomatoes and some fun stuff - like red corn for the boys!

ABTs are the bomb-diggity and yours look great.  ••• Check my previous two ABT posts with recipe and ChileGrill deal.  Too fun!


----------



## mrsb (Aug 15, 2008)

Those are some great looking raised beds. I've been saying for a long time now that I need to start growing some of my own things. Of course, saying and doing are 2 separate things. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The ABT's look great too!!! I'm sort of glad my husband and son don't like peppers!!!! More for me.  I do share with my siblings, when I think about it


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 15, 2008)

We grow Basil - love that with toms, Rosemary - perfect up a yard bird, Thyme - I put that in/on beef and Sage - add that to eggs, sausage, veggies, etc.

Now what we do a lot (when we aren't smoking something dead) is to slice tomatoes, drizzle with EVOO and Balsamic and Kosher Salt, tear basil and slice some cheese - whoa.

Then we take all the above herbs, chop them up, add fresh ground pepper melange, and the chopped garlic and mix - like a loose fluffy kind of wet mixture (you'll know when you do it) and add  that to EVOO and break bread amigos.

When you ain't smokin', this is livin!  Especially in the summer with some Cabernet.

here is an image before the herbs de wonderful and wine.


----------

